# "Water weld" - anyone use this before?



## cowboy joe (Sep 14, 2003)

Found the oil leak in my Jeep was actually from two rot holes in the side of the oil pan. The spots were so soft that the oil was weeping right out. Only one area looked bad so wondering if there was something in / on the metal before paint. Figured I'd give this stuff a try before cough up the dough to replace the oil pan:

http://www.jbweld.net/products/water.php

The promo says it will stick to anything & even seal underwater. I roughed up & degressed the outside of the pan anyway. Gotta admit that first try to get the stuff to stick to the metal didn't go so well so I tried again. I think there is a setup time because it stuck & stayed stuck. No drips or sepage around the seams after a day. So far, seems worth the $8 I paid for a 4-5" stick of the stuff, especially compared to the time & money it would cost me to replace the pan.

Anyone use this stuff before? The manufacturer claims it will cure under water and can be used on potable water sources...very interesting. Might be a good product to keep around for emergencies if it works like they say.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Marine Tex is what I have used to seal diesel fuel tanks. I know it works! http://www.marinetex.com/marinetexepoxyputty.html


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

Used it one night in the middle of eastyouknowwhere to fix metal water hose om my TT,held for 2 days until I bought new one..I always carry it along with JBWeld...


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

On a semi-related issue (and forgive me for not starting another thread), but our 97 Ford 150 XLT truck has developed a pinhole leak (or several) in the area of the holding strap on the gas tank. Has anyone tried (or would they suggest some other alternatives) to use JB Weld to mend such areas with reinforcing from fiberglass tape normally used for drywall seams? If I can get it cleaned off enough, thought this this "might" work. The leak has now progressed to the point of dripping approximately once every 5 seconds or so and it isn't getting very good mileage at this point......obviously.


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

copperkid3 said:


> On a semi-related issue (and forgive me for not starting another thread), but our 97 Ford 150 XLT truck has developed a pinhole leak (or several) in the area of the holding strap on the gas tank. Has anyone tried (or would they suggest some other alternatives) to use JB Weld to mend such areas with reinforcing from fiberglass tape normally used for drywall seams? If I can get it cleaned off enough, thought this this "might" work. The leak has now progressed to the point of dripping approximately once every 5 seconds or so and it isn't getting very good mileage at this point......obviously.


Had same problem with my Ford truck gas tank--took strap off and gas poured out...I bought new tank for 99.00(non fuel injected 351),smeared marine grease all over it and used cut up inner tube strips between tank and straps.Chances are if you drop tank(use jack&plywood),you will find she's rusted out.


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

zant said:


> Had same problem with my Ford truck gas tank--took strap off and gas poured out...I bought new tank for 99.00(non fuel injected 351),smeared marine grease all over it and used cut up inner tube strips between tank and straps.Chances are if you drop tank(use jack&plywood),you will find she's rusted out.




I see a recurring theme here. I had a '97 Powerstroke that developed a leak on the tank also. Luckily it was under warranty. That thing was a rusted out piece of junk when I traded it off, rusted in places that I've never seen a vehicle rust before. Only had 60,000 mi. when I got rid of it.


.


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

Yep,I think salt,road grit,ect gets caught between strap and tank.Corrodes them right out.I always smear marine grease on stuff like that,makes a mess but don't rust.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2009)

copperkid3 said:


> On a semi-related issue (and forgive me for not starting another thread), but our 97 Ford 150 XLT truck has developed a pinhole leak (or several) in the area of the holding strap on the gas tank. Has anyone tried (or would they suggest some other alternatives) to use JB Weld to mend such areas with reinforcing from fiberglass tape normally used for drywall seams? If I can get it cleaned off enough, thought this this "might" work. The leak has now progressed to the point of dripping approximately once every 5 seconds or so and it isn't getting very good mileage at this point......obviously.


 I did this years ago with an MGB with a bad fuel tank that I couldn't afford to replace. Dismounted the tank, cleaned it inside and out, especially the outside. Roughed the metal with coarse sandpaper then built it up in layers with the JB Weld letting it cure fully each time. It was still holding fuel when I got rid of the car several years later.

"The parts falling of off this car were built with the finest of British craftsmanship."

.....Alan.


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

copperkid3 said:


> On a semi-related issue (and forgive me for not starting another thread), but our 97 Ford 150 XLT truck has developed a pinhole leak (or several) in the area of the holding strap on the gas tank. Has anyone tried (or would they suggest some other alternatives) to use JB Weld to mend such areas with reinforcing from fiberglass tape normally used for drywall seams? If I can get it cleaned off enough, thought this this "might" work. The leak has now progressed to the point of dripping approximately once every 5 seconds or so and it isn't getting very good mileage at this point......obviously.


JB won't work on this. And if it is 4wd, you'll have to lift the engine to get the old pan out and the new one in.

I did this this past spring. Before I put the new oil pan on, I painted it with egine paint.


----------



## cowboy joe (Sep 14, 2003)

Just an update...6 days and more than 100 miles later without a drop of oil leaking out. Real satisfied with the result (and the money that's still in my pocket). Gonna buy another tube of this and keep it right next to the duct tape in the tool box.


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

Riverdale said:


> JB won't work on this. And if it is 4wd, you'll have to lift the engine to get the old pan out and the new one in.
> 
> I did this this past spring. Before I put the new oil pan on, I painted it with egine paint.


****************
AN UPDATE:
I guess my description wasn't very clear......I stated that my
*GAS TANK* had developed a leak; 
nothing about an oil pan. However, while I was able to get the strap off 
which allowed me access to the underside of the fuel tank, I opted to try
and repair it in place. After scraping and prodding the loose rust off, was 
able to locate (4) four holes and managed to fill at least (3) three of them.....
however the fourth one kept weeping gasoline and refused to close up. 
Tried another application of the JB weld today over the original layer and still have "problems"......
anything else that will close the hole and keep it that way??? 
Will fiberglassing the bottom of the tank take care of it or will any amount of gas weaken 
the resin and result in further leaking? It's starting to look like to make this work
(and right now we can't afford another tank), I may have to completely drop the tank,
empty it and then turn it over to allow the mending material to sink into the hole and set-up solid.


----------



## Countrybumpkin (May 12, 2002)

I had a '78 ford truck that had a hole under the gas tank strap...found a metal screw that fit the hole, siliconed the crap outa it, put some rubber pieces in between to kepp the screw form rubbing the strap, and the thing was still holding 2 years later when I sold it. Thank God for barnyard engineering.


----------



## Blu3duk (Jun 2, 2002)

I used a similar product 20 years ago on a fuel tank on a power saw that a chain came off and ripped through a tank on, not only did it fix the hole temporary, it held for a couple years til i plum wore that saw out and bought a new one, and it was a daily runner at the time when i was sawing professionally... dont remember the name of that product but it was a ribbon of blue and yellow and you cut off a chunk and kneaded it til it was unifrom green.... similar to what the JB product says [it was not JB back then i used i do know that cause i used JB products for other things] 

In our society today we have become a "throwaway" group of fools, not many people are willing to attempt a fix, just either buy a new one, or put on a new part..... sometimes of course that is the ONLY choice but not always.... fuel tanks on road vehicles do need to be up to snuff, after all fuel leaking out could cause a problem a peson would not walk away from in the right setting..... And i do understand about low funds or no funds to do a proper repair. 

William
Idaho


----------



## oneokie (Aug 14, 2009)

copperkid3 said:


> ****************
> AN UPDATE:
> I guess my description wasn't very clear......I stated that my
> *GAS TANK* had developed a leak;
> ...


Which product are you using? The waterweld or the two part? Sounds like the product is not bonding with the metal of the tank. Rough up the area with 80 grit sand paper and use a degreaser to remove any debris and residue. If no degreaser, use several applications of soapy water and then rinse good. (dawn dish soap, one of the citrus cleaners)


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

oneokie said:


> Which product are you using? The waterweld or the two part? Sounds like the product is not bonding with the metal of the tank. Rough up the area with 80 grit sand paper and use a degreaser to remove any debris and residue. If no degreaser, use several applications of soapy water and then rinse good. (dawn dish soap, one of the citrus cleaners)


********************************
FINAL UPDATE: (I hope)...

Finally found some of the WaterWeld stuff and used about half of it in the previous problem areas and allowed it to set-up over night. Reattached the holding strap with a new bolt and then early this afternoon, I put another layer of the regular JB weld over some of the "iffy" areas and allowed it to start setting up. I then began pouring in about 1.5 gallons of gasoline and checked for leaks.....OOOOHHHHHNOOOOOO......there was only one leak, going drip, drip, drip at quite a good clip and I quickly cut off a portion of the WaterWeld and began mixing it together between my fingers and got back under the truck and started smearing it into and around the trouble area of the tank. The putty initially appeared to "soften" when it hit the gas and it then thinned out until I thought that it was nearly paper thin and would never fill in enough to stop the drip........and then suddenly, it stopped leaking!!!! Just like that......it stopped......AMAZING!~
Of course, I didn't entirely trust it, but after waiting another few hours and with no further drips occurring, we felt that we could give it a road trip and put 10 bucks in the tank at the neighborhood gas station and then checked it again. Still no leaks, so then we took a 30 mile trip and hauled a trailer to pick up an old 10' fiberglass satellite dish that someone was giving away on Craigslist and then drove it back home. Along the way, we stopped for some cheap(er) gas in the next county over and filled the tank completely up. 
How's that for confidence in the product(s)???.......of course, I STILL plan on doing some further coverage with the JB Weld over other rusty areas in question in the very near future, but I would highly recommend either (or both) of these items. Saved at least a $100+ or more dollars in parts alone.....labor would have been at least half that much as well. 

Thanks for the wonderful advice on this forum, given by those who have been there and done it before. :rock::cowboy:


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

I've used JB weld several times and it is wonderful stuff. 

I had a crack in a wood fired hot water furnace. Cleaned up the area, dobbed some JB weld over the crack. 20 years later, still doesn't leak.

I bought a Jeep with a rod through the block. I plugged the hole with two flat washerrs and some JB weld on both sides. Still dry after three years. 

A friend cracked a transfer case on a rock while in CO, Elk hunting. Drove his 4 wheeler 10 miles to town, got some JB weld and a quart of trans oil. Hasn't leaked since.


----------

